# Shaved! Looks like a poodle again



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

He went from a teddy bear face and fluffy legs creative groom, to an Airedale trim, and now a shaved poodle! I love seeing his face again


----------



## NuTuPoodles (Sep 9, 2013)

that is awesome!! LOL, i dont think i have ever seen a standard with such a short cut. looks totally different. awesome "summer cut"


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow!!! Beautiful!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

And what a wonderful face it is!!!!


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Love it! and I'm sure he does as well... Good job!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

He looks great.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

He looks great. And eeeeeeezzzy to brush. He has a lovely face.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Would love to see a photo montage of his haircuts!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone! It's so nice to have a wash 'n wear poodle! The photo montage is a great idea! stay tuned!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Love it! I wish I could shave Tonka's head down that much. He could be a skinhead... just like me! 

'Cept with his skull ridges he'd look like a Klingon skinhead. lol


----------

